# How many boards...?



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

So how many boards do you own and how many do you think is ideal?

I am definitely getting at least one new ride this year. I am deciding between 1 new "all-mountain" board or a pure freeride board and a fun park board. If I had the money to buy them, the room to store them, and a wife that wouldn't complain I would probably have a 166 or bigger powder board, an all-mountain board and a pure park board.

Currently I am rocking a 163 Nitro Shogun and a 160 K2 Darkstar. Both were purchased about 4-5 years ago so it is definitely time for an upgrade. Also still have my first board (K2 Fatbob circa 1995 and a Gnu something or other from about 8 years ago.)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm counting 12 decks in my line of sight right now. Probably have close to 30.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I only have 2..i will probably end up with 3 total
@135lbs
Right now i have my 151 SL-R, and a shitty 151 LTD Peak board(first board) that i use early/late season if its still rocky up there..

If i dont do it this year i will probably get longer(157?) Premier F1-R next year..or if it exists a Titan-R


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

I currently have 5 full set ups and close to 25 decks. It pays off to manage a snowboard shop  

I am about to pick up this years park pickle and possibly this years Custom V-Rocker which are both taunting me on my snowboard wall at work.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm counting 12 decks in my line of sight right now. Probably have close to 30.


Ugh, I knew I was going to be depressed reading your response. In fact, in my original post I almost wrote that you should not even respond! You are a lucky man and with all those boards at least the rest of us have good reviews and help making a decision on our next purchase. +1 to the angrysnowboarder


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO all you need is 1 board if you buy the right board!!! My 158 Evo-R is that board for me right now. It's great in the park, has plenty of pop, stable enough for the groomers, kills the pow hard, grips the ice fine, stable on the steeps, fine through the bumps etc... It's kind of fun to just take 1 board up and ride EVERYTHING while your friends keep switching and you keep killing them!!! 

I have 8 ride-able setups right now though... I may actually even buy a freeride/powder board this year. Which is crazy as everything else I have is twin/dir twin and some sort of freestyle setup. Not really enough true pow days that I make it up for that you can't do fine on the Evo-R R/C board!!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Main board I am looking at is the SL-R. I think that could be my 1 board to rule them all. I like the stiffer profile on that board vs. the Evo since I do more freeride.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I currently have 7 snowboards, 3 pairs of boots & 4 pairs of bindings. I really only ride the Bataleon Riot and the Airobic though. The rest pretty much just collect dust unless it's very, very early season and then I break out my throway Stairmaster as the ol' rock board.

Planning to add a Omatic Extr-Eco WiggleStick 157 and maybe a Bataleon Undisputed 163 to the arsenal this season.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i got about 6 snowboards that are still ridable. my newest one being next years NS evo-r. also have a 09 libtech trs, 09 option forcast, 08 forum manual, 07 rome agent, and 07 salomon scout


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

tekniq33 said:


> Main board I am looking at is the SL-R. I think that could be my 1 board to rule them all. I like the stiffer profile on that board vs. the Evo since I do more freeride.


I dont think you'll be disappointed..i've ridden mine on all conditions, naturally i tend to go towards pow stashes...even got a few first tracks in last year on some epic(for here) like 2 foot pow days...closest thing to an orgasmic experience as you can get ...:laugh:


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a K2 WWW and some old burton punch 145 that is totally fucked, but Im leaning towards buying A NS Circuit-R. The WWW would then be my early/late season board for pure jibs.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I had around 14 at one point...managed to get it down to 3, but now up to 5 (normally I like Gnu, but couldn't resist that Capita Black Death Super Corporation)


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't believe how many boards you guys own! Wow!!! I just purchased my first board and I take care of it like a jealous boyfriend! LOL!


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey i'm pretty new to riding and already have a K2 A-Star 158, Custom 62, Custom X 64, and a Fish LTD 60. 4 bindings, 2 boots, and a partridge in a pear tree:laugh: On my way to being a gear whore i guess


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

paulperroni said:


> I can't believe how many boards you guys own! Wow!!! I just purchased my first board and I take care of it like a jealous boyfriend! LOL!


Lol, believe it or not it's a pain in the rear...you get swamped by choice and you're somehow always tripping over one.

Really, 3 boards are ideally all you need...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

For me, I only need one, a jib board.


That's basically all I do, anyway, but if I venture off onto groomers it handles the 900 vert feet of Greek Peak just fine


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn some of you guys have mad boards. I have 3 but only use 1, I'm thinking of getting a smaller board for riding around the city this winter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Jesus some of you have a lot of boards!

I have two..Arbor ALT and a Rome Artifact


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

how do you people collect so many boards

i now have 4 i guess 
1 is an old nitro T1 that i pretty much broke in half and i turned that into a bench
the second is another newer nitro T1 that i broke again almost in the same place just not as bad. 
the third is a rome graft which i am using as my primary board 
and the 4th one has never been ridden i won it this summer from the burton/snowathome backyard terrain park contest. its some kind of burton board with the channel binding system


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I own four: One rock board, one all mountain board (163 NS Legacy-R), one park fun board (GNU Street series 154), and one gnar haul ass freeride board (169 NS Titan with bent metal step ins hahah)










Whats funny is I only have 3 sets of bindings (2007 Cartels, 2008 Targas, 2008 Step ins) and I really only use 2 of them. The cartels go from rock board to park board to all mountain board depending on what I ride.

As you can see I also take care of them like a jealous girlfriend. Except I have four of them


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

I've got 2 boards.

156.5 Capita BDI for the local hill and 161.5 Lib Tech T.Rice for when its steep and/or deep.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Got myself 3 boards:

K2 WWW Rocker 152cm
Burton Uninc 158cm
NS Summit 161cm

Though I hope to replace my Burton Uninc with the 2010 TRice C2 BTX 157cm cuz I don't want to bring 2 sets of bindings + 3 boards around everytime I go on overnight trips. One binding (Targa) with 3 boards seems ideal to me.

Thought it seems a waste not using the 08 Uninc with my EST setup since it served me well. Plus gets a shitload of attention from girls riding a puppy board stickered with cute cartoons stuff haha!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i have 5 boards total with three sets of bindings
a k2 that i still have from when i was a kid
a gnu that a friend gave me
154 cm tech nine classic
an old school 156 elan
and my baby, my 152 cm skate banana


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Ummm I think 7 or 8... GNu street,GNU Altered Genetics,Rome Artifact 85,Burton Custom,Capita Horroscope FK.... and two philosophys which were my first boards ever and i'll never get rid of those two .... I think that's it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

i have 2 now and generally fluctuate between 2 and 4 decks. 

i think i'd be cool with 1 board tho. boards these days are so versatile.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have three boards currently.

2008/2009 Palmer Pulse
2008/2009 K2 Zero
2009/2010 K2 WWW Rocker
2009/2010 NS F1-R


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> I have three boards currently.
> 
> 2008/2009 K2 Zero
> 2009/2010 K2 WWW Rocker
> 2009/2010 NS F1-R


Have you ride on the NS F1-R yet? I'm tempted to get it as my freeride only board. I'm 180lb and was thinking of getting the 161cm.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

ckang008 said:


> Have you ride on the NS F1-R yet? I'm tempted to get it as my freeride only board. I'm 180lb and was thinking of getting the 161cm.


Have not been on it yet. I just ordered it after lots of contemplating between that and the lib tech c2 power banana. Lots of reading on it and a little conversation with BA made me decide on the NS. When we finally get some snow and I can ride it I'll put up my thoughts on it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> Jesus some of you have a lot of boards!
> 
> I have two..Arbor ALT and a Rome Artifact


add one to this. 09 Lib tech skate banana!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

0, I rent. :laugh:


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*2 Boards are ideal if you can manage it*

I use my good board the majority of the time, however it's also good to hold onto your first board and bindings. I use this board as a "rock board". you can ride it REALLY hard through trees, jumping off shit around your local town, and even just regular resort riding at the begining of the year and late spring when the snow base is low with rocks and grass patches uncovered on the hill.

No need to wreck a high end board on that kind of stuff if you don't have to


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

2 boards IMO is enough for me. A junk setup for early/late season and your regular ride throughout the winter.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

BoardingBanana said:


> 0, I rent. :laugh:


That cant be cheap! Lol its like 30 bucks a day for a low-mid range Burton board out here...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Have 2 full setups currently, but I'm not against picking up a couple more decks if I come across some sweet deals.

Lib Tech Dark Series w/ GNU Fastec's and Capita Scaremaster w/ K2 Formula's.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

I only have one board i'm so "badass" the board can hear my thoughts by telekenisis and respond to the moogles in the way and hit the rails perfectly how i wanted it to.

Bad grammer


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I tend to go through more than 10 boards a year, just trying different technologies, companies, sizes, etc... It's like my own demo, except I buy them and own them, not renting. We swap boards between friends too, whether it's selling/trading to each other or just borrowing a board for a day. 2-3 boards in the quiver is the bare minimum, but it's usually more like 4-5 on hand at any given time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> That cant be cheap! Lol its like 30 bucks a day for a low-mid range Burton board out here...


Well I have to travel through Europe to the alps to get to the snow, so I only go once or twice a year. Hiring is about 80euro's a week, so that's not to bad.


----------



## AirConditioning (Oct 5, 2009)

Just one right now. Nitro T1 with Drake DTM bindings. I'm gonna get a K2 Weapon sometime this season and hopefully some 390s. I'm tryin' to get a job at Seymour 'cause I'm not going to be a stereotypical lazy teenager this season so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Here's my current setup. far left board is broken and replaced.

Need to sell the brand new Flow Team 157cm in the middle and get the Libtech Trice C2 BTX 157cm


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

3 boards...
05/06 160 Lib Tech Snow Mullet w/ Bent Metal Missionary 
09/10 158 Never Summer SL-R w/ Rome Targa - New board on order, 2 year old bindings
06/07 157.5 Gnu Riders Choide MTX w/ Rome 390


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

2 completes:

jeenyus/drake and gnu/union


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I only have two:

'09 Never Summer Heritage 160 with Ride SPIs
Elevation Movement 158 with Ride EXs


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Ill be adding the Neversummer RevolverR or LegacyR, just stuck between 156 or 159


----------



## dMan (Nov 5, 2008)

i got 3 right but im getting a new park board on pay day, i just cant decide which one


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For the newer riders reading this thread, keep in mind this should all be proportional to your skill level (in real life, not on the xbox), what kind/s of riding you do, what mountain/s you ride, and how many days you get up to the hill. Most people really only need 1-2 sticks.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I currently own five sticks, three of which are likely to see any continued use:

156W Forum Destroyer Chili Dog, just picked this up since I'm in need of a jib/park board for Minnesota hills that can still handle real mountains out west.
158 Never Summer SL-R, my favorite stick and what I'm on most days.
159 O-matic Awesome, rockboard. Fun little stick, but I took a couple core shots to it so now it's strictly early season and a loaner.

Two boards that mostly have sentimental value at this point:

160 Uninc with the baby cougar - Not sure what to do on this one. I could sell it, but I might just keep it since the graphic is rad and it's one of the last Unincs.
155 Sierra Crew - Giveaway board I won that I keep around for wall art and sentimental value.

Ideally, I would have 4 boards:

Everyday board that can handle almost anything.
Park/jib/dick-around board.
Rock board.
Big powder board (I'd have one of these, but I live in Minnesota and the SL-R is solid for anything inbounds; the plan is to pick one up when I move back West).
I could honestly get away with just the SL-R (especially since it's a Never Summer so rocks don't stand a chance), but I like diversity.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I only have one board. I gotta sell my old stuff to get more $$ to UPGRADE! 

I ride a 2009 Ride Raptor.. 148" loveeeit


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

kimchijajonshim said:


> [*]158 Never Summer SL-R, my favorite stick and what I'm on most days.
> 
> I could honestly get away with just the SL-R (especially since it's a Never Summer so rocks don't stand a chance), but I like diversity.


I just bought one of these, I'm glad to read this...


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Zee said:


> I just bought one of these, I'm glad to read this...


If you don't like it, you'll be the first person I've met. If you're looking for uber-easy butteriness you might be disappointed, but if you're looking for a bomber board with decent pop that's still pressable, you should be excited.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

kimchijajonshim said:


> If you don't like it, you'll be the first person I've met. If you're looking for uber-easy butteriness you might be disappointed, but if you're looking for a bomber board with decent pop that's still pressable, you should be excited.


I'm coming off a 165 cm Prior MFR Quad Glass... no way this will be too stiff lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

I think 3 is the magic number, as you said in your first post, short/flexy freestyle board + All mountain ripper + Dedicated pow board. For myself my dream setups would be

152-154 Skate Banana or GNU Park Pickle w Rome 390s
156-158 Rome Agent Or Ride DH2 w Union Forces
160-162 Never Summer or Nitro w Burton CO2

And a Split Board just because.

And next years Burton Joystick if I could have another, rides amazingly well, so much fun almost as good as the skate banana IMO buy it.

Will hopefully have this by the next NZ season :cheeky4:


----------

